# Swampy land okay for Cattle?



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

As I'm waiting for my bank loan to go through on my land I still get emails from real estate companies. Just received one this morning with a large parcel that looks pretty swampy, ( but perhaps partially because it is spring and it just rained the past few day) lots of seasonal ponds etc. 

Probably not great to build on, however I wondered how cattle do on this type of land? Any thoughts? I appreciate your input.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

They can't stand in it day in and day out. You'll run into hoof rot type of problems... they can stand in it at times, but they have to be able to get to some dry ground as well.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I also would wonder what grass would grow in that so the cows would go into it to graze


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

We have the great northern Deer Liver fluke around here in Minnesota and the way to keep your cattle from getting them is to not graze the low areas where snails are present . The life cycle of the parasite takes place in swampy low lying areas. that being said. I have no idea what you have in your area.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I have some bottom land that get's really wet and holds it for a long time - the beavers and I fight over this area - they try to make a shallow pond out of it while I try to keep the creek in the creek bed. Anyway I use this land 2-3 times per year now waiting for the dryer times - summer, fall and winter to let my cattle in there and graze. The area grows some great Johnson grass in the summer - at least a month's worth, then re-graze in the fall for a couple of weeks, then deep winter I let them in and they graze on honey suckle and private bushes.

As long as the land has enough dry land that you could fence them out of the swamp areas and only let them in occasionally then I see nothing wrong with it in my area.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Spokane Real Estate :: Homes For Sale :: Spokane Washington Relocation :: Windermere - HOME

Here is a link to the listing. looks like plenty of grass and the price is right... havent researched it yet but I know that land more marshy, perhaps cause it is spring?


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

since it is down the street from the pasture I am currently purchasing, I can put the cattle on this land as SCRancher mentioned using this land in summer fall and winter would be nice and the price is right too.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

*The land in your link is in a conservation easement* - before you invest too much time dreaming about this property make sure you will be allowed to run cattle on it!!!!!

I too got excited about 615 acres that was listed for 700 per acre in TN - but there is both a conservation easement and an emergency flood easement on the property - you could apply to run cattle on it but there would be no guarantee you would get a yes response.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes I saw that , however the pictures show cattle grazing.....I have already contacted the Realtor. I will find that out before I even view the land. Just wanted to find out what you all thought.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

132 acres for about the price of 18 acres being sold by the same Realtor. 
Check soil type. I can grow three times the grass pasture on clay as others do on sandy soil. My Soil Conservation Service has soil maps and details on uses and limitations. (nature's, not government)
Can you get a well to draw good water? Who would you be sharing a spring with and what is the flow.
Can you Google Earth and "look" at the neighborhood. 
Are you sure those are cattle? Look like horses to me. Free range horses?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I looked and the SEASONAL PONDS jump out to me when you said it was marsh land....unless the water is gone but the soil turns into something like mud for a long time


what also jumped at me is the houses in the background....makes me wonder at that price why some devolper has not snatched it up already unless it is in a big flood plane


sure looks like something to check into QUICK BEFORE ITS GONE


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I google maped it and it looks like it is the very bottom of a big valley...just guessing but when the snow melts off the mountains does it rour down thought there.....wiping out fences...still sounds cheap to me


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

IN A CONSERVATION EASEMENT

The above would be a deal breaker for me. If I buy land I want to use it. The wet land most probably is identified and set aside for wildlife. I will never buy nor sell anything related to a conservation easement. Too much fine print.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

You can always ask for a copy of the conservation easement agreement and see what the conditions are before buying. Like the others, I would never touch land that is in any type of easement. I would also not want anything that is likely to be flooded for any part of the year, unless it was intentional, such as a pond.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Knew it had to be too good to be true, cutting hay after July 15th okay but no grazing allowed. Thanks for your advice!


----------

